# Bay Boat in Fresh Water?



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

A buddy of mine suggested we use my Transport Baby Cat for a freshwater tourney. The previous owner of my boat used to win freshwater tourneys on the boat (so he says) so im thinking of trying it out... any thought? Thanks


Tight linez!!
Mike


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Why not???? What kind of fishing? If bass, do you have a trolling motor? Go for it.


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

Fishdaze said:


> Why not???? What kind of fishing? If bass, do you have a trolling motor? Go for it.


i believe it is for bass, and yes i have a 55lb thrust minn kota. Thanks


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Does it have a livewell? Freshwater tournaments are live weigh-ins.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

The fish don't care man and if the fish are in the shallows,lookout!Hint....spinnerbaits were invented for fresh water although a few redfish will argue about that statement.


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

Bozo said:


> Does it have a livewell? Freshwater tournaments are live weigh-ins.


yes sir! aft cooler is converted into a live well!


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Do your boat a favor, give it some fresh air?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I fish a lot of bass tourneys out of my 18 ft haynie flats skiff. love beating the $60k and $70k fancy bass boats built around the best livewell technology known to man by pulling fish out of my 90 qt livewell/cooler/console seat with a bubbler that i filled up with a bucket scooper.

Check rules carefully. Most bass tourneys say that you cant have any extended platforms that extend above the gunnels. Well in our flats boats with no sides everything is above the gunnels. Get the tournament director to approve you before hand. I have had those $60k and $70k sparkly boat guys cry at my skiff because my cooler is above the gunnels and protest when they get spanked. Get official approval in advance if you have even a cooler or center console seat sticking above the gunnels....


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

sgrem said:


> I fish a lot of bass tourneys out of my 18 ft haynie flats skiff. love beating the $60k and $70k fancy bass boats built around the best livewell technology known to man by pulling fish out of my 90 qt livewell/cooler/console seat with a bubbler that i filled up with a bucket scooper.
> 
> Check rules carefully. Most bass tourneys say that you cant have any extended platforms that extend above the gunnels. Well in our flats boats with no sides everything is above the gunnels. Get the tournament director to approve you before hand. I have had those $60k and $70k sparkly boat guys cry at my skiff because my cooler is above the gunnels and protest when they get spanked. Get official approval in advance if you have even a cooler or center console seat sticking above the gunnels....


Thats too funny those sore losers! Thanks for the advice

Mike


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

I fish fresh water all the time in my sea pro SV1700 Center console ( works great !) & fishing my first ever fresh water Tournament This afternoon


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*allways*

I use mine in freash more then salt..... zx20bay skeeter


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

Thats awesome! Good luck! Kepp them tight!!!


Mike


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I fish Lake Livingston, and I see way more 'salt water boats' than anything else there.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

not a good idea.


----------



## MJP (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't see any issue with a bay boat on a lake. 

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

My 2c says salt water boat to fresh no problem ( it will get a great flush )...Fresh water boat to salt water do-able but You can get into more corrosion problems they use less SS cause they can (cheaper),and trailer thats not galvanized or aluminum is going to corrode faster(much) ..And in general don't take ruff water as well.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I fish the lake ( Conroe ) way more than the bay. 21' shallow sport.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I would think a saltwater boat can make a much easier transition to fresh, than a freshwater boat can transition to salt.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

do it ! gotta 1910 nauti that works great for bass !


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you for all the feedback! i think i will brave it out!! STOKED!!!


Tight Linez!!
Mike


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Bozo*  
_Does it have a livewell? Freshwater tournaments are live weigh-ins._



tightlinez said:


> yes sir! aft cooler is converted into a live well!


How about a bar, a BBQ grill, and a massage chair?


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

BullyARed said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bozo*
> _Does it have a livewell? Freshwater tournaments are live weigh-ins._
> 
> How about a bar, a BBQ grill, and a massage chair?


welding it on as we speak! haha


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm new to Lake Livingston and I have a 22' bay boat used in Galveston Bay until now. I see no problem with using this boat on a lake as large as LL or any other lake for that matter. As rough as I've seen it out there a bay boat seems to be THE way to go when you get caught out when the wind gets up.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Use my 20 ft ls gulf coast on LL, works fine.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a 20' Pathfinder bay boat with a 150 and use it 50:50 freshwater and saltwalter. I LMB fish, crappie, whitebass and catfish as well as the standard saltwater big three of flounder, reds and trout. I mostly throw lures and have found that my boat gives me the option to do all these very well.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

We sell a lot of our Shallow Soprt 21 and 24 Mod V hulls in the Hill Country that are used on the lakes and also brought down to the coast. Should be fine. Might actually be a nice refreshing flush out for the boat and motor!


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

My old Carolina Skiff was the ideal Catfish boat for me on Lake Conroe.


----------

